# AGR Number Hours Cut Back?



## Anderson (Feb 12, 2020)

I called in tonight to tinker with a reservation and the message on calling was "As a reminder, Amtrak Guest Rewards agents are available from 6AM to 10PM Eastern seven days a week".

Uh, no, guys...that's not a reminder, that's a change in the last few weeks that I didn't see an announcement for lately highlighting it...


----------



## lonewolfette9847 (Mar 6, 2020)

What was the previous availability? When I called the other day & heard those hours, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 7, 2020)

lonewolfette9847 said:


> What was the previous availability? When I called the other day & heard those hours, I thought it was pretty good.



Previous hours were 5am to Midnight. 

The reason? The Philly call centers hours were cut. Which has local reps infuriated. Richard Anderson promised that the Philly call center was not going to be touched. The union that represents the Philly call center had a rally outside of 30th Street Station recently to put them on blast. Almost every rep from the Philly area was there. I believe one wasn't due to a family issue.

So for those that want a rep who works in Philly you need to call between 6am and 10pm Eastern Time.


----------

